# Rottweillers



## ed corr (Aug 20, 2010)

I have had Working GSD's in the past and loved them. I enjoyed training them for personal/family protection. After 12 years my GSD Toby died and I wanted a change, so I bought a Rottweiler from a working line breeder. He is a little over 2 years old and is phenomenal in all aspects.......socially and protection wise. Yes ,he needs a strong hand.......but so does a good working GSD. I am wondering why I see so little written about Rottweiler's on this forum?


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

IPO Rottweiler Nationals are in one week in Herndon, VA. Should be some excellent dogs competing. I would encourage any working dog enthusiasts in the area to come out, it's a 3 day event though


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ed, pleas fill out a bit of info about yourself and your dogs at the Member bios forum here.
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f20/

It's a requirement of WDF. 

Thanks
WDF Mods


----------



## Edigne Deschuymer (May 1, 2014)

Sorry that I'm so curious but from which line does your rottie come from?

Here also a rottweiler owner, love their attitude. 8)


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Edigne Deschuymer said:


> Sorry that I'm so curious but from which line does your rottie come from?
> 
> Here also a rottweiler owner, love their attitude. 8)


I've seen many, sadly not one I'd feed or spend my time on. It's easier to find quality GSD's and malis.


----------



## Edigne Deschuymer (May 1, 2014)

Tiago Fontes said:


> I've seen many, sadly not one I'd feed or spend my time on. It's easier to find quality GSD's and malis.


That's a personal choice for which breed you want to go in sports. 
Maybe easier to find a good mali or GSD but still the handler must be capable to train the dog properly.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Edigne... video of your Rottie working?

I love good Rotties....used to breed a little off Schwaiger Wappen about 20 years ago...


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

Ed , in 1997-98,I trained & handled 4 Rotties to six certificates, including ZTP, AZTP, 3BH, a schH 1 high in trial DVG , & handled 3 Rotties to multiple V ratings in the conformation ring, all in a period of nine months, for breeders. There are good ones out there , just need to find them & test before you buy.
Paul C.


----------



## Edigne Deschuymer (May 1, 2014)

Joby Becker said:


> Edigne... video of your Rottie working?
> 
> I love good Rotties....used to breed a little off Schwaiger Wappen about 20 years ago...


No accurate vids yet. He's now 18 months. Next week we're doing his BH.


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

When i train for what ever sport , i train to the highest level , & when that is correct , i then enter the beginning levels , then no surprises, the dog has seen & experienced many things. This helps prepare the dog for many decoy errors which can happen on the trial field. 
This way you can get your BH & schH1 on the same weekend, then on to the next trial for your schH 11.
This has always worked for me .
Shwaiger Wappen , yes very good dogs.


----------



## ed corr (Aug 20, 2010)

Thor comes from Vom HochKlasse Rottweiler's ..........Sire is Beneno Von Der Obersten.........and the Dam is Alexagela Vom Aztlan


----------



## ed corr (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks Bob. I just registered (I think)........I am terrible with computers! I break out in a sweat when I am instructed to do something as easy as "cut and paste"......LOL!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Your good now! :grin:


----------

